# Urban Hack - Space Invaders



## MA-Caver (Jan 14, 2009)

These guys must've planned long and hard to set this up ... 
[yt]0L7DTMKekoU[/yt]

What kind of software would be needed to do this? 

Not, not that I'm THINKING of doing it myself  but just wondering.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 14, 2009)

Either American power systems security is lousy (which it is by the way) or that was faked. 

Even then, all you could do was cut power to the feeder for the building. I could do that but I doubt a person not in my position could (I know what codes are necessary to bridge the internal and external networks (it's a bit Mission Impossible as it involves a mobile phone and a lap-top ).

Do you have any idea of how many relays you'd have to install to do what they showed? One for each light switch and even then they wouldn't instantly respond because office lights are nearly always flourescent and thus you have an initiation delay.

Yah boo sucks to YouTube :lol:.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm banking on "faked", but it looked cool anyway!


----------



## Kreth (Jan 14, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> ...and even then they wouldn't instantly respond because office lights are nearly always flourescent and thus you have an initiation delay.


That was my thought as well...


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 14, 2009)

As noted -- it's not the software that would be hard.  It's the hardware.  Buildings just aren't wired that way. 

But it'd still be cool!


----------

